# Roccat: Sense oder Taito



## TombstoneKill (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen!!!

Ich werde mir bald die Roccat Kone kaufen. Wahrscheinlich hole ich mir auch noch ein neues Mauspad dazu. Zur Auswahl stehen eben das Roccat Taito und das Sense.

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit der Kone und einem der Mauspads oder was am besten wäre: beide Mauspads getestet.

Ich habe schon von ein parr Problemen gehört, dass das Sense nich so gut ist. Stimmt das?


MFG TombstoneKill


----------



## Fransen (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich selber durfte leider nur mal die Kone "Probespielen".

Klutten hat hier Taito und Kone getestet...


----------



## TombstoneKill (20. Oktober 2008)

Jo hab ich auch schon gesehen.

Aber was ist mit dem Sense? Hat niemand Erfahrungen, auch von Freunden oder so?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab das Sense. Bin voll zu frieden. Irgendwie ist die Kontrolle der Maus hammer  

Gruß


----------



## TombstoneKill (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute!!!

Nun ja, ich glaube ich nehme das Taito. Es ist schlichter und etwas größer. Leider auch etwas höher, was aber glaube ich nicht so tragisch ist mit 3 mm^^.
Hoffe ich zumindest. Wenn ich Probleme habe poste ich das natürlich^^.


Cya und MFG,
TombstoneKill


----------



## moddingfreaX (22. Oktober 2008)

Im Prinzip sollte das Taito durch die verbeserte Oberflächenstruktur leicht besser sein als das Sense. Diesen Unterschied wirst du allerdings nur minimal merken. 
Ich selber kann mich als Besitzer eines Roccat Taito behaupten und muss sagen, ich bin vollstens Zufrieden, bis auf das "Ausfransen" am Rand des Pads, was man allerdings bei keinem Stoff/Schaumgummi-Pad verhindern kann. Die Gleiteigenschaften sind sensationell genial.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Oktober 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sollte das Taito durch die verbeserte Oberflächenstruktur leicht besser sein als das Sense. Diesen Unterschied wirst du allerdings nur minimal merken.
> Ich selber kann mich als Besitzer eines Roccat Taito behaupten und muss sagen, ich bin vollstens Zufrieden, bis auf das "Ausfransen" am Rand des Pads, was man allerdings bei keinem Stoff/Schaumgummi-Pad verhindern kann. Die Gleiteigenschaften sind sensationell genial.



doch kann man.

Feuerzeug an und drübber

ich freue mich schon auf meine bestellte Taito
aber an der wird nicht dran rumgefackelt


----------



## buzty (23. Oktober 2008)

das ausfransen nicht verhindern? bei meinem qck+ ist da nach nem jahr noch fast nichts ausgefrandz 

@die beiden pads: ich hab mal bei beiden die oberfläche "befühlen" können, die fühlten sich komplett unterschiedlich an, das taito nach stoff, das sense irgenwie nach... plastik und wachs


----------



## CeresPK (23. Oktober 2008)

buzty schrieb:


> die fühlten sich komplett unterschiedlich an,* das taito nach stoff*, das sense irgenwie nach... plastik und wachs


und genau deswegen (und auch wegen des Preises) hole ich mir das Taito


----------



## Robär (23. Oktober 2008)

Kann das Taito auch nur empfehlen, echt super das Ding. Vorher bin hatte ich nen Hartplastik Pad. Das Taito ist eine Offenbarung dagegen. Zudem ist es schön weich und man kann damit schön kuscheln


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

du Robär wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke der Tastenanschläge aus..so in Richtung Notebook und wie könntest du das Geräusch der Tasten beschreiben..


----------



## buzty (24. Oktober 2008)

jetzt bin ich verwirrt... geht es nicht um mauspads?


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2008)

Schon richtig. Anscheinend verwechselt Rune gerade die Valo (Tastatur) mit den beiden Mauspads.

Ist ja noch früh ...


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Ist ja noch früh ...



ich habe noch nicht  hallo Sven  jetzt wach?

joob meinte eigentlich die Valo..


----------



## CeresPK (24. Oktober 2008)

Boa Die Kone ist ja in Verbindung mit dem Taito mal wirklich flüsterleise

das Taito ist aber leider nur 4 mal so groß wie mein bisheriges Mauspad
und jetzt würde sich sicherlich k-b Aufregen wenn ich euch sage das  es 1/3 der Breite meines Schreibtisches einnimmt


----------



## Robär (24. Oktober 2008)

Jup bei mir ist es auch so mit dem Schreibtisch 

Meine Kone ist kaputt  mal schauen wann ich dann Ersatz bekomme.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Oktober 2008)

was ist denn Kaputt.
Ich hebe ein gutes Exemplar erwischt, das einzige was nicht so toll ist ist das ich vlt eine der Versionen bekommen hatt wie sie Klutten bekommen hat also die Spaltmaße der linken Maustaste sind etwas großer als sonst aber sonst ist sie top


----------



## Robär (24. Oktober 2008)

Naja kaputt ist vielleicht auch etwas zu hart gesagt, besser gesagt die linke Maustaste und dsa Scrollrad klappern sich einen ab sobald man die Hand drauf legt. Find ich ehrlich gesagt bei ner 65€ Maus nen bisschen peinlich.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Oktober 2008)

achso naja vlt ist das normal bei mir wackelt es auch ein wenig.
Ich finde sie aber für das Erstlingswerk dieser Firma richtig geil.


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir klappert keine Taste ^^


----------



## Robär (24. Oktober 2008)

Gut dann weiß ich wenigstens, dass es gute gibt.

Und wenn mein Ersatzgerät auch klappert dann werd ich ne andere Maus nehmen. Bei so viel Kohle kann man ja auch nen bissl Quali erwarten.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Oktober 2008)

also so richtig klappern mit einem nervigen geräusch tut bei mir auch keine aber dir tasten wackeln eben leicht


----------



## Robär (24. Oktober 2008)

Das gut 

Bei mir hatte die linke Maustaste nen Spiel von ca. 1mm mit dem Taster darunter und das führte zu einem ständigen klappern wenn man die Hand z.B vom schreiben auf die Maus gelegt hatte. Bei dem Mausrad war es genau das selbe.


----------



## TombstoneKill (24. Oktober 2008)

Geil man.
Find ich gut, dass es weich ist und eben aus Stoff, dadurch auch wärmer^^.

Mit meinem scheiß Razer eXactMat is das *******^^. So kalt und so. Man hasse ich das. 

Und juhu es ist größer, ich muss sonst immer mein Mauspad hin und herscheiben, bis ich ennnnnnnnnnnndlich mal die richtige Position zu finden^^.

Bestelle sie mir, sobald meine Gutscheine vom PCGH-Abo kommen. (Ja, hab au endlich eins, JUHUUUUUU).

Freue mich, dann gibts die Kone und das Taito zu Weihnachten.


MFG,
TombstoneKill

(man so viele smileys^^ man is das geil^^.)


----------



## kaliber1000 (29. Oktober 2008)

kaputte kone, hm glaub in der ersten produktionswelle gabs noch ein paar probleme mit der qualitätskontrolle am ende. soll sich aber verbessert haben.


----------



## Naumo (12. August 2009)

hi
wolte den thread nochmal aufleben lassen
hat nun jemand nen "review" über diese beiden pads? 
ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.. im MM könnte ich das sense mit der kone probegleiten
war echt gut.. das taito könnte ich leider nicht vergleichen..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. August 2009)

das Taito ist rau und grobkörnig, eher für Low-Sense spieler.


----------



## Naumo (13. August 2009)

hab mir jetzt das steelseries qck bestellt.. die anderen (taito, sense, qck+) sind mehr viel zu groß
bin mal gespannt ob es ein würdiger nachfolger für mein mittlerweile ins alter gekommenes RatPadzGS is


----------



## Kazulah (18. August 2009)

Ich hab das Taito, kann ich empfehlen.


----------

